# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Dritat, uji dhe ky popull budalla!

## khour

Ora 3 drekes, shkoj ne shtepi i lodhur nga puna e nga vapa dhe instiktivisht kembet me cojne drejt frigoriferit per te lagur fytin me ndonje gllenke uje. Ehe..... me thote gjyshja ska uje e harxhova une se lava pjatat por dhe sikur te kishte nuk bente per tu pire se ishte i ngrohte. Me hipen nje inat por se di kujt ja ve fajin  vetes qe nuk futa me teper uje ne frigorifer , gjyshes apo ketij shteti te qelbur? Dale more them me vete c'faj ka shteti? Fajin e ka ky popull qe s'ngrihet. Gjyshi sikur ta dinte se cpo mendoja vjen e me thote eh ky popull e meriton se eshte popull budalla? Harry Fultzi kur ishte kur drejtonte ate shkolle shikon vaktet qe hanin nxenesit dhe i thote nendrejtorit degjo qe neser nga 5 vakte qe hajne keta do tia bejme 3 degjove? Po i thote nendrejtori por kam frike mos bejne ze. E provojme njehere thote Harry. Nejse, vjen e nesermja i ofrojne 3 vakte nxenesve dhe asnjeri nuk beri ze. Kalojne disa jave dhe i thote nendrejtori Harryt ore e di ckemi qe te ulim shpenzimet a i japim ketyre vetem 2 vakte ia heqim fare mengjesin. Jo thote Harry se po na ngrihen e po na bejne ndonje te pabere, e provojme njehere thote nendrejtori.E provojne te nesermen keta dhe shikojne qe asnjeri s'beri ze. Kalojne disa jave kur prape nendrejtori e ckemi i thote ia heqim edhe darken ketyre se mire i bene se flene rehat. Ore i thote Harry lere mos e zgjasi me kete gje se kushedi se cpo na gjen. Po e provojme njehere thote nendrejtori. Mire e provojne keta te nesermen kur prape asnjeri nga nxenesit s'beri ze. U cudit Harry Fultzi dhe i thote nendrejtorit ''Lum ai njeri qe do ta drejtoje kete vend, ketij populli c'faredo qe ti besh nuk beka ze'' Mire mire o gjysh i them dhe po mendoja me vete qe Harry Fultzi paska pas te drejte por nuk e di pse mu kujtua per nje cast "Kafazi arte" i ketij viti. Mbaj mend qe dy nga personazhet e ketij kafazi Beni dhe Diana bene qe me dhjetra mijra persona te ngrihen e ti duartrokasin kur keta te dy pervec se hane e pine e u zine ne ate kafaz sbene gje tjeter. Hallah hallah c'emer mund ti vesh ketij populli pervec se popull budalla....????

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk eshte fare ashtu sic thua ti. Nuk eshte popull budalla, por popull PA ORIENTIM. Orientimin ja japin intelektualet jo te zbriturit nga malet e fushat si Sali Berisha apo ish-ministri i aresimit, fytyrdelja Memushi qe deri dje ose mjelnin lope ose i mbanin valizhet me servilizimin e tyre te theksuar ish byrose komunistosllave qe komandonte ne shqiperi.

E vetmja alternative qe i mbetet nje populli pa tru(duke qene se truri ka emigruar dhe nuk e kerkon njeri te kthehet) eshte bashkimi. Pa bashkim je skllav e do mbetesh skllav. Pastaj a je budalla apo je idiot apo dicka tjeter ato jane gjera relative qe skane shume rendesi nese je skllav.

Nuk behet me kolltukofaget kjo pune.

----------


## engjellorja

popull qe nuk i njohim te drejtat tona... jemi unike ne kete drejtim,...

as opozita nuk po ngrihet se eshte duke qeruar hesapet brenda llojit...

----------


## khour

> Nuk eshte fare ashtu sic thua ti. Nuk eshte popull budalla, por popull PA ORIENTIM. Orientimin ja japin intelektualet jo te zbriturit nga malet e fushat si Sali Berisha apo ish-ministri i aresimit, fytyrdelja Memushi qe deri dje ose mjelnin lope ose i mbanin valizhet me servilizimin e tyre te theksuar ish byrose komunistosllave qe komandonte ne shqiperi.
> 
> E vetmja alternative qe i mbetet nje populli pa tru(duke qene se truri ka emigruar dhe nuk e kerkon njeri te kthehet) eshte bashkimi. Pa bashkim je skllav e do mbetesh skllav. Pastaj a je budalla apo je idiot apo dicka tjeter ato jane gjera relative qe skane shume rendesi nese je skllav.
> 
> Nuk behet me kolltukofaget kjo pune.


Budallai nuk ka brire Genesis. Nese ti ke dicka ne dore dhe une ta marr dhe ti nuk reagon atehere ti quhesh budalla dhe jo i paorientuar. Nuk ka nevoje te orientohesh nga intelektuali per te kuptuar rendesine e dritave dhe ujit ne shtepine tende. Edhe femija i vogel disajavesh kur nuk i jep nena gji qan qe ti tregoje se ka nevoje per gji. Para 2 vjetesh mesa mbaj mend ne Hungari u ngrit nje popull i tere vetem sepse kryeministri ne nje kamer te fshehte kish deklaruar se kemi mashtruar popullin dhe skemi mbajtur premtimet. Ketij i them une popull me gjak me nerv dhe jo si ne qe gjakun  dhe nervin e kemi per te vrare per nje llafe goje ose pse dikush te shikon shtrembur. Se di c'emer ti ve budalla apo ndonje emer tjeter por c'rendesi ka popull i zgjuar smund ti them.

----------


## DAJO

Kapitulli I

I pangrene te jesh-thuaj je i ngrene.
I etur te jesh -thuaj jam i pire.
I lodhur te jesh-thuaj jam i shlodhur
I nenshtruar te jesh-thuaj jam i lire.

Marre nga edukata morale -politike.
Ka me nuk mbarova:

-II

I korruptuar te jesh-thuaj jam i ndershem.
Kriminel te jesh -thuaj jam qengj.
E shqyer te jesh-thuaj jam e virgjer.
Injorant te jesh- ... ketu s'ke c'thua.

Akoma s'na ka dale frika nga regjimi komunist.Dhe pa uje dhe pa energji elektrike edhe pa dinjitet neper bote edhe pa....,edhe pa, edhe pa njemije te tjera..... .
Sa breza akoma do te sakrifikohen per te fituar te pakten minimalet e jeteses?
Spastrim i mentalitetit kjo eshte zgjidhja.
Nje qeveri me 30 -vjecare do te ish nje zgjidhje imediate te pakten keshtu do te kish justifikim se: "- jane te rinj akoma, nuk kane pervoje dhe vendi eshte shume i varfer do te thone." .....Kurajo...deri....!?$

----------


## trucker

Ky eshte kulmi.Ne mes te Evropes te zhvilluar te rrish pa drita e uje eshte idiotlliku me i madh.E urrej kete rrace politikanesh qe e kane katandisur vendin tim te dashur ne kete far feje,qe nuk mendojne se si do rriten femijet,si do sherohen njerzit ne spitale,si do zhvillohet vendi pa energji elektrike e uje.Ata po eksperimentojne me kete popull gjera qe dhe Hitleri do kishte deshire ti dinte.Me vjen keq per njerezit qe banojne ne Shqiperi dhe jetojne ne keto kushte.Si duket parimi :i merzitur: arg bythes time, ka dhene rezultatet e duhura me ket indiference shembullore qe shihet.Cpresin njerzit me?

----------


## Edvin83

> Budallai nuk ka brire Genesis. Nese ti ke dicka ne dore dhe une ta marr dhe ti nuk reagon atehere ti quhesh budalla dhe jo i paorientuar. Nuk ka nevoje te orientohesh nga intelektuali per te kuptuar rendesine e dritave dhe ujit ne shtepine tende. Edhe femija i vogel disajavesh kur nuk i jep nena gji qan qe ti tregoje se ka nevoje per gji. Para 2 vjetesh mesa mbaj mend ne Hungari u ngrit nje popull i tere vetem sepse kryeministri ne nje kamer te fshehte kish deklaruar se kemi mashtruar popullin dhe skemi mbajtur premtimet. Ketij i them une popull me gjak me nerv dhe jo si ne qe gjakun  dhe nervin e kemi per te vrare per nje llafe goje ose pse dikush te shikon shtrembur. Se di c'emer ti ve budalla apo ndonje emer tjeter por c'rendesi ka popull i zgjuar smund ti them.


Khour, te mbeshtes fuqimisht per cfare e etiketon kete popull.
Vetem desha te te sqaroja dicka lidhur me Hungarine nga ku sapo u ktheva. Protestat u bene vjet dhe ishin my poshte apartamentit ku jetoja. Protestuesit ishin disa huligane te dehur qe rradhen e pare gjeten 5 police e plackiten televizionin. Rradhen e dyte policia u hyri me c'pati ne duar  dhe i pergjaku por askush nuk i degjoi te cirrurat e tyre pasi njerezit donin siguri e stabilitet e jo anarki. Rradhen e trete protestuesit iken si mijte sapo policia u duk rreth 1 km larg tyre.

----------


## Edvin83

Eshte e vertete qe faji eshte i popullit pasi populli i prodhon politikanet e jo politikanet popullin. Qeveria nuk vjen nga ndonje anije kozmike por del nga populli e perderisa cdo njeri ne kete vend te thote qe do te hyje ne administraten shteterore per te  vjedhur, mos prit se do te rregullohet gje te pakten ne kete shekull.
KEto gjera qe po i vuajme tani shume vende te evropes i kane zgjidhur para 70 vjeteve.

----------


## khour

> Eshte e vertete qe faji eshte i popullit pasi populli i prodhon politikanet e jo politikanet popullin. Qeveria nuk vjen nga ndonje anije kozmike por del nga populli e perderisa cdo njeri ne kete vend te thote qe do te hyje ne administraten shteterore per te  vjedhur, mos prit se do te rregullohet gje te pakten ne kete shekull.
> KEto gjera qe po i vuajme tani shume vende te evropes i kane zgjidhur para 70 vjeteve.


Imagjinoni veten ne vitin 1990 kur Shqiperia sapo dilte nga komunizmi dhe shpresonte ti bashkangjitej vendeve europiane. Imagjinoni shpresat e Shqiptareve atehere dhe endrrat e tyre qe Shqiperia brenda pak vitesh do behej si vendet e tjera perendimore. A e imagjinoni dot ti thoje nje shqiptari ne ate vit se pas 17 vjetesh demokraci do vuash prape per uje e drita?  :buzeqeshje: ))))) ..... sinqerisht qe eshte shume komike. Shqiperia renditet e 4-ta ne evrope per pasuri ujore por asnje qeveri deri me sot ska bere ndonje investim serioz per furnizimin e popullsise me uje dhe me e bukura eshte qe kur ne pushtet eshte njera pale cirret e bertet tjetra e anasjelltas. Mbaj mend ne kete forum kam lexuar nje shkrim te marre nga gazeta Korrieri,( kur ishin socialistet ne pushtet )nje teme ku flitej per problemin e dritave ,nje person i quajtur Ilir Demalia i cili njihet si demokrat i flakte ,i kish bere nje leter personale drejtuar drejtorit te keshit asaj kohe Andis Harasani ku i terhiqte vemendjen per problemin e dritave. Kjo leter atehere me ka entuziasmuar jashte mase pasi problematikat qe ngrinte Ilir Demalia ishin shume domethenese , po... Ilir Demalia ku je sot?Kritikoje pra padronin tend Sali Berishen thuaji atij qe ke mamane me pension sic i the Harasanit  dhe ka nevoje per drita 24 ore  por dhe me cmim te ulet sepse nuk i dalin parate qe merr nga pensioni? Apo problemet tuaja me ardhjen e PD-se ne pushtet i zgjidhe dhe mamaja jote sikur te rroje dhe 2000 vjet i paguan dritat. Nejse, e the bukur Edvin ne e meritojme kete qeverisje sepse vete i kemi zgjedhur, ato nuk kane ardhur nga Marsi por i kemi zgjedhur vete ne.

----------


## PRI-LTN

> Nese ti ke dicka ne dore dhe une ta marr dhe ti nuk reagon atehere ti quhesh budalla dhe jo i paorientuar. Nuk ka nevoje te orientohesh nga intelektuali per te kuptuar rendesine e dritave dhe ujit ne shtepine tende.


Keto jane pasojat qe la xhaxhi + ato qe tha Genesis.

----------


## Brari

nuk di un qe ndonje here shqiptaret e thjesht te ken ardhur nga puna e te ken gjetur uj te ftoht ne frigorifer o khur djali..
o skan pas frigorifer o skan pasur uj o skan pasur pune..
keshtu ka qen shqiperia gjithmon..

po tani ka nje qeveri qe ka dal me vote aty dhe po mundohet ti rregulloje gjerat..

ju doni te ngrihet mileti.. 
dhe pastaj tja pini gjakun ndonje polici.. e pastaj te beheni doganiere.. e pastaj tju vij maunja me uj san benedeto ne shpin e re me tre kate..
dhe mileti ..ai i thjeshti perseri te vuaj pa uj pa buk pa pun e pa frigorifer..
kopila..

----------


## Mirela_

Pershendetje khour...
Komplimentin per temen qe keni hapur eshte me te vertet interesant por gjithashtu problematik...
Persa i perket temes jam shume dakorte me pergjigjet e juaj me larte qe neve te gjithe duhet te reagojme, atehere pyetja ime linde: po e shikojme qe populli brenda per brenda nuk po reagon a kemi mundesin ne emigrantet te bejme dicka per vendin tone?
Mirela

----------


## PRI-LTN

O Brar, nuk besoj qe te kete ndonje shqiptar qe te doje nje '97 tjeter.

Nuk harrohen kollaj premtimet e doktorrit per 24 ore uje dhe drita pa nderprerje brenda 2 vjeteve. Me sa po perjetoj une, pas 2 vjeteve gjendja e dritave dhe ujit vetem eshte perkeqesuar dhe qeveria aktuale duhet ta pranoje deshtimin ne kete drejtim. Nuk eshte turp te pranosh gabimet. 
Nuk jam per zgjedhje te parakoheshme, por qeveria duhet te dale me nje strategji reale dhe konkrete ne lidhje me keto 2 probleme jetike duke parashikuar dhe faktorin meteorologjik dhe jo te gjej nje pike mbeshtetjeje tek ai per tu justifikuar. Me sa di une, opozita ka ofruar ndihmen e saj per te dale nga kriza. Perse te mos i bashkojne forcat per te miren e popullit?

Me sa kam kuptuar, ti jeton ne perendim. Eshte kollaj te flasesh qe andej.

----------


## Kreksi

Une pajtohem plotesishte me Brarin.

Kriza energjetike nuke  e preke vetem Shqiperine por edhe ameriken gjermanin, bullgarin e vende tjera.
Por kam besimin qe se shpejti duhet lidhur nje marrveshje   me kompanit e elektricitetit siç eshte me e njohura dhe me e sigurta EDF françez qe ka aftesi ta furnizoje jo vetem Shqiperine e kosoven por tere ballkanin per nje kohe te shkurter. Mungon vetem vullneti per bashkepunim nderkombtar se kjo energji e prodhuar ne france arrine sot gjer ne kroaci por duhet bere te mundeshme qe te vazhdohet rrjeti edhe deri ne Mal te Zi e Shqiperi.
Energjia elektrike eshte nje e mire e te gjitheve pra nuk duhet te kete kufi.

----------


## engjellorja

*nuk di un qe ndonje here shqiptaret e thjesht te ken ardhur nga puna e te ken gjetur uj te ftoht ne frigorifer o khur djali..
o skan pas frigorifer o skan pasur uj o skan pasur pune..*

hahahahaha sa i madh qe je braro...


p.s
 uji dhe dritat i nevojitet po njelloj si demokratit dhe socialistit... mua me ka ardhur ne maje te hundes me keto interpretime te panevojshme me kah politik ...pasi me jane neveritur te dyja kahet ...

----------


## derjansi

> nuk di un qe ndonje here shqiptaret e thjesht te ken ardhur nga puna e te ken gjetur uj te ftoht ne frigorifer o khur djali..
> o skan pas frigorifer o skan pasur uj o skan pasur pune..
> keshtu ka qen shqiperia gjithmon..
> 
> po tani ka nje qeveri qe ka dal me vote aty dhe po mundohet ti rregulloje gjerat..
> 
> ju doni te ngrihet mileti.. 
> dhe pastaj tja pini gjakun ndonje polici.. e pastaj te beheni doganiere.. e pastaj tju vij maunja me uj san benedeto ne shpin e re me tre kate..
> dhe mileti ..ai i thjeshti perseri te vuaj pa uj pa buk pa pun e pa frigorifer..
> kopila..



o braruc  po ty o i shkrete te te shkerdheje ne ne byth doktorr rrumpalla se do ti perkuleshe gjith kenaqesi jo ma te te leje pa drita e pa uje qe se ke problem hic

Nuk po folim per militante truthate si puna jote, po per popullin e thejshte o braruc

----------


## drity

> Eshte e vertete qe faji eshte i popullit pasi populli i prodhon politikanet e jo politikanet popullin.


E ke gabim.

Merr rastin e korrupsionit! Ndonse deshira per te fituar pa u munduar eshte gjenetike tek njeriu, ishte politika shqiptare qe e ktheu kete ne nje zakon shkaterrues dhe menyre jetese. Ashtu siç politika e sotme po punon me zell te madh per te rrenjosur idene qe gjithkush mund te behet minister, edhe i jashtem bile.

Edhe ne qofte se pranojme qe problemi qendron tek masat (populli) jam mese i bindur qe rrugezgjidhja nuk duhet kerkuar atje. Ne te gjithe shtetet e begata perveç qeverise egziston dhe nje nen qeveri (ndoshta mbi qeveri) e perbere nga psikologe, sociologe, ideologe, moraliste etc te cilet ne bashkpunim te ngushte me mediat drejtojne (ne plotkuptimin e fjales) masat. Ne Shqiperi ky grup (qe rendomazi quhet "intelektualet") mungon, ose eshte i pa-organizuar.

Problemi i dritave dhe ujit jane vetem simptomat e nje problemi themelor. Siç e tha edhe dikush me siper, jemi te pa orjentuar.

Gjate 17 viteve e kerkuam rrugezgjidhjen tek politika. Pa sukses. 
Ndoshta eshte koha te kthejme syte gjetke.

----------


## land

Jemi vendi i vetem ne Europe,me probleme dritash dhe uji,çdo te thote kjo?ne keto 17 vjet na ka qeverisur nje klase politike disastrose komplet e papergjegjeshme,dhe e kam fjalen per te dyja krahet e politikes,nje klase politike si kjo e jona ne nje vend perendimor,po ta imagjinojme,nuk do te mbijetonte as 24 ore,ketej edhe 5 minuta pote nderpriten dritat(gje qe ndodh ralle)per shkak te ndonje difekti teknik,keta bejne namin,tundin e shkundin dynjane,po ne Shqiperi! eh,atje gjejne shesh dhe bejne pershesh

----------


## Kreksi

Nese nje dite nje kryetar i shtetit shqiptar apo minister e deputet do dali ne rrugë  qe te shetitet i lire atehere punet do kemi mire, do jete demokraci e vertete por sot keta politikaj rrin mbyllur neper bunkera as diellin e se shofin, kuptohet prej tyre mos prit gje te mire se vete nuk jane te knaqur e le  populli.
Se pari le te dalin keta politikan nga errsira qe ta shofim edhe ne driten.

----------


## Fabio_gr

Shqiperia jone e dashur ne qender te Ballkanit dhe te Europes perseri vendi me i shkrete i Europes..Ndikimi i diktatures tek ne ka dhene pasojat ne te gjithe popullsine..qe akoma kane frike te kerkojne lirine dhe te drejtat minimale te jeteses normale le te themi,ku ka plot vende si Mali i Zi Maqedonia apo edhe Kosova qe akoma nuk ka mare pavaresine absolute dhe e pushtuar nga nje shtet tjeter nuk vuan per keto probleme qe neve na jane bere te zakonshme dhe duam apo s'duam jemi mesuar me keto.Fajin e kane te gjithe neve qeveritaret me pak fjale i gjithe populli shqiptare.Te jemi realiste keto problemet tona nuk jane te vogla dhe te permiresueshmeper nje kohe te shkurter pra do te duhet shume kohe qe te ndreqen te gjitha si psh:ndertimi i teceve dhe hidrocentraleve dhe menaxhimi i tyre,infrastruktura po ashtu,ujesjellesi gjithashtu.por preblemi qendron qe as kane ndermend te vihen duar mbi keto qe sapo permenda.se nese do te vinin dore le t'u jepnin nje periudhe kohe qe ti ndertonin dhe rindertonin...Pra,populli Shqiptare per kete duhet te protestojne dhe te bejne greva(jo te rrine dite te tera pa ushqim)por greva duke mos shkuar ne shkolla dhe ne pune...berja e ketyre i jep shtetit humbje jo perfitim dhe kjo do te beje disi qe Politikanet shqiptar te  reflektojne dhe te permiresojne jetesen e kombit te tyre...se mesa dukut ata sikur na kane pushtuar ne edhe pse ne i kemi zgjedhur...
Fati asnjehere nuk te troket ne dere po nuk e kerkove dhe uji dritat dhe te drejtat e tua duhen kerkuar me kembegulesi sepse asnje nuk do ti sjell nes shtepine tende,per bamiresi :djall me brire:

----------

